# Our clothes. Why did we think that looked good?



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 26, 2020)

Every once in a while, I click on "Denice, The Menace". I had tee shirts just like him. I don't know why but back then, a guy's crotch had to be near his knees. just like him. Then there was the skinny tie and super thin belt for guys- and of course, the poodle skirts. Of course, if you wore jeans to school, you were a "JD"-a juvenile delinquent. I'm not sure what you call it, but in the early 60s, girls had to wear that ribbon thing in her hair. Then every girl had to be like Mary  Travers ( Peter, Paul, Mary) with long strait hair, which you had to iron.
You must remember some other trends.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2020)

Jeans at school?  You have to be way younger than me!  I graduated high school in 1964, and we weren't even allowed to wear slacks to school, never mind jeans.  Girls had to wear skirts, boys had to wear slacks, shirt and tie, and a jacket or sweater.  Absolutely no sneakers.  

That was back in the days when the bad kids smoked cigarettes and the extremely bad, delinquent kids drank beer.

The "in" thing my senior year was mohair sweaters, which were fuzzy and shed all over the place...


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 26, 2020)

I am still amazed that, during the 70s, men were so willing to dress like used car salesmen in leisure suits.  I am glad that I was not in a position in which I had to dress like that.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

Women's macramé jumpsuits were definitely ahead of their day (back in the day).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

As far as thinking what looked good, the style of the day largely determined the way people dressed, though I was never one to keep up with the times, not when I was younger, and definitely not when I got older.

I do remember thinking that if the day ever came that bell-bottoms vanished, what a travesty that would be. LOL!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 26, 2020)

Fortunately for me, I was in the Navy starting in 1960 so my dress code was preordained. 

But off duty, I did have to try one of those goofy leisure suits, bellbottom pants, and hippie tire tread sandals.
And who was it that convinced men that we needed to wear gold neck chains? Yes, regretfully I did that too, but I was wise enough to not get my picture taken wearing one.

Saturday Night Live and Mr. T did us no favors.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2020)

Huuuuge shoulder pads, which made you look like a Green Bay Packer linebacker in drag.

Giant clunky shoes, worn with tiny little miniskirts.  I looked like something growing out of a flowerpot.

Micro mini skirts.  Oh, well, I had the legs for them but bending over to pick anything up was a major undertaking.

And, as Pecos mentioned, top-stitched leisure suits for the guys, quite often in pastel colors. My late husband had one that he wore with a flowered Qiana big-collared shirt and a rawhide choker.  I had one of those black wrap-around disco dresses. We had matching curly 'fros.  I thought we were pretty damn cool.  Now I look at the pictures and sigh.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> Huuuuge shoulder pads, which made you look like a Green Bay Packer linebacker in drag.
> 
> Giant clunky shoes, worn with tiny little miniskirts.  I looked like something growing out of a flowerpot.
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!

I remember those hideous looking shoulder pads! 

Totally forgot about them until you mentioned it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Fortunately for me, I was in the Navy starting in 1960 so my dress code was preordained.
> 
> But off duty, I did have to try one of those goofy leisure suits, bellbottom pants, and hippie tire tread sandals.
> And who was it that convinced men that we needed to wear gold neck chains? Yes, regretfully I did that too, but I was wise enough to not get my picture taken wearing one.
> ...


I'll just bet you still looked as handsome as ever, Pecos!


----------



## Pecos (Sep 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'll just bet you still looked as handsome as ever, Pecos!


Well thank you.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 26, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I am still amazed that, during the 70s, men were so willing to dress like used car salesmen in leisure suits.  I am glad that I was not in a position in which I had to dress like that.
> 
> Tony


Lol, I wore one of those leisure suits for my first wedding.   Both the suit and the bride are long gone...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 26, 2020)

Buffalo shoes from the 70’s (possibly coming back into fashion?!). Didn’t we turn our ankles enough the first time around?


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2020)

There were so many outfits that the fashion industry sold us.  The worst fashion statement was from the hair industry.  That monstrous perm that both men and women wore.   Adding, me included.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 26, 2020)

I adored my bell bottoms. Mine had extra flare but on a wet winter day they looked pitiful.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

Nobody mentioned white bucks?





Never had to dress up for class

501s were the style in school
Had to wash 'em half a dozen times before you could wear 'em, otherwise you were walking around in stove pipes

But;


fuzzybuddy said:


> the skinny tie and super thin belt for guys


Oh, yeaaah

Me, stylin' in the 60s;


----------



## Pecos (Sep 26, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Nobody mentioned white bucks?
> 
> View attachment 124556
> 
> ...


You are looking pretty sharp there Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> You are looking pretty sharp there Gary.


Heh, had the stray hair hangin' and black wing tips, complimented with pegged slacks
Satiddy nite!


----------



## Jules (Sep 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> You are looking pretty sharp there Gary.


Yes he was.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> Huuuuge shoulder pads, which made you look like a Green Bay Packer linebacker in drag.
> 
> Giant clunky shoes, worn with tiny little miniskirts.  I looked like something growing out of a flowerpot.
> 
> ...


LOL I still have a couple of those blouses in my closet. No one ever called me a fashion statement . BUT, I did cut the shoulder pads out of them! And I still wear them now and then! Dating myself?? Probably.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 27, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Jeans at school?  You have to be way younger than me!  I graduated high school in 1964, and we weren't even allowed to wear slacks to school, never mind jeans.  Girls had to wear skirts, boys had to wear slacks, shirt and tie, and a jacket or sweater.  Absolutely no sneakers.
> 
> That was back in the days when the bad kids smoked cigarettes and the extremely bad, delinquent kids drank beer.
> 
> The "in" thing my senior year was mohair sweaters, which were fuzzy and shed all over the place...


And we had to use proper fountain pens with ink...absolutely no biros!


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 27, 2020)

Men's early 1970's floral or paisley print shirts with big collars made of rayon prone to snagging.  Just the thing to wear peeking out from under your leisure suit!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2020)

jujube said:


> Giant clunky shoes, worn with tiny little miniskirts. I looked like something growing out of a flowerpot.
> 
> Micro mini skirts. Oh, well, I had the legs for them but bending over to pick anything up was a major undertaking.



*Our clothes. Why did we think that looked good?*

Uh, because that did
Forgive me
I'm a leg man


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 27, 2020)

Ahh, I forgot about leisure suits. I never had one, BUT I had a Nehru jacket- ooooh!
BTW, a buddy got married to an extremely wealthy girl. At the wedding, his side all wore leisure suits ,her side wore tuxes and gowns. IT was not a happy wedding.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 27, 2020)

Why? Because we wanted to look like everybody else. Ick.
My style now is “ blend in, clean, neat, inconspicuous.”


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 30, 2020)

The new style men's shirt collars that are wider exposing the portion of the tie that wraps around the neck look like something a wino would wear.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 30, 2020)

kerchiefs. When I was a kid (50s-60s), my mom wore kerchiefs when she rode in the car. I remember   even Perry Mason's Della Street wore a kerchiefs- and she always  wore the latest styles, regardless of the cost. So, when was the last time you saw some lady wearing a kerchiefs?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2020)

*Since I went to Catholic school the only thing we were allowed to wear to school was our uniform. Every couple of days the Nun would make you kneel on the floor to make sure your uniform touch the floor. Little did they knew was when we left school to walk home we Hiked up our uniform to make it shorter. Of course on the weekends we wore mini skirts !*


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 4, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Jeans at school?  You have to be way younger than me!  I graduated high school in 1964, and we weren't even allowed to wear slacks to school, never mind jeans.  Girls had to wear skirts, boys had to wear slacks, shirt and tie, and a jacket or sweater.  Absolutely no sneakers.
> 
> That was back in the days when the bad kids smoked cigarettes and the extremely bad, delinquent kids drank beer.
> 
> The "in" thing my senior year was mohair sweaters, which were fuzzy and shed all over the place...



We had to wear skirts, and boys had to wear pants that weren't jeans, and a shirt with a collar -- no ties, though.  I graduated HS in 1963.


----------

